# Avoir hyperterminal PC sous mac os x



## winniethepooh (24 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai un power G5 et je lui ai branché un cable usb avec adaptateur db9 (serial). Je souhaiterai utiliser ce cable pour me connecter en terminal sur mon routeur modem (hyperterminal sous windobe)
Comment faut-il faire ? Que dois-je configué et quel programme dois-je utilisé.
Merci à tous pour vorte aide.


----------



## macmarco (24 Octobre 2005)

winniethepooh a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour &#224; tous,
> 
> J'ai un power G5 et je lui ai branch&#233; un cable usb avec adaptateur db9 (serial). Je souhaiterai utiliser ce cable pour me connecter en terminal sur mon routeur modem (hyperterminal sous windobe)
> Comment faut-il faire ? Que dois-je configu&#233; et quel programme dois-je utilis&#233;.
> Merci &#224; tous pour vorte aide.



Salut et bienvenue sur MacG. 

Tu aurais peut-&#234;tre d&#251; poster ton sujet dans le forum Le Mac en r&#233;seau, je pense, ici c'est l'accueil. 


Euh, sinon, dans le dossier Utilitaires dans le dossier Applications il y a le Terminal, je ne sais pas si tu peux communiquer avec ton routeur de cette mani&#232;re-l&#224;, mes connaissances en mati&#232;re de commandes unix sont pour le moins limit&#233;es.


----------



## Jingle (31 Janvier 2007)

Salut,

Je remonte ce post car je cherche le même type de soft, Power PC, c'est pour un mac-mini...

Merci


----------



## Frodon (31 Janvier 2007)

Trois solutions:

1) Le tr&#232;s vieux et pas g&#233;nial (de ce que je m'en souvient) ZTerm: http://homepage.mac.com/dalverson/zterm/

2) QuickTerm, je sais pas ce qu'il vaut, &#224; essayer: http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/19751

3) Utiliser la commande "screen" dans le Terminal, un tutorial: http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20061109133825654


----------



## Jingle (1 Février 2007)

Oki, cool

QuickTerm a l'air bien, car on peut régler la vitesse et le type de parité.

Merci pour l'info


----------

